# Weekly Challenge 2nd Edition -shatter the comfort zone-



## jovince3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry, liiiiiitle bit late, new baby came in the familly and everyone is pretty hectic around. 

Without further delay, here's this week challenge ; GET OUT OF YOUR COMFORT ZONE and break the rules ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------


*Assignment: Break the rules*

*Detailed explanation:* This week, your assignment is to completely shatter the common rules apart. And STILL make your image appealing to the eyes. Then you will have to make a small critiques of yourself.

-On top of the image you post, you will have to post which rule you decided to break. Explain why you think this image still work without following the rule and try to explain your reasoning behind your choice.

*Hot tips : *-You can use any gear you possibly have for this week's assignment. -You can break more than one rule. Actually, BONUS POINT! (not really).

-Some example (but not limited to) : Rule of third, focus on the eyes, straighten the horizon. Etc.
_*Duration : From Friday the 5th of June to Friday the 12th 23:59 of June*

*

Overview of event:*

The weekly assignment challenge has for objective to give you a task to perform for the duration of the week. The main goal is to offer practices guidelines to both novices and experts who wish to either try something new or to hone skills that are already acquired. Each Friday, a new assignment will be published, and the previous one will enter a voting state where member can vote on their favourites. Even though there is a competition aspect to it, the main purpose is to offer members the chance to restrict themselves to a very specific task and practice a certain skill.

Any member of the forum are welcomed to join at any time during the duration of the challenge, the only requirement is that you publish your picture here in this thread. Members, participants or not, are also encouraged to offer pointers, advices and ideas to the work they see, as the participants can decide to completely redo their assignment and post a new entry at any time as long as it does not pass the deadline.

As the forum’s theme subject, the challenges will be photography related, however, certain challenges can stray slightly from that theme and propose Post processing challenges, for example.

*

Key rules and guidelines: *

-Respect for each other and yourself is not an option, any work of any kind submitted to the challenge that have excessive racist, politic, religious shaming, pornographic content or any other offensive subject will not be admitted in the contest and will be notified to the members of the staff. You are required to be polite at all time, as your entry to the challenge could be refused and your post notified to the staff. 


-If the work you offer is NSFW, you are required to post it in a spoiler with obvious warning. The challenges will not deliberately ask for that type of work, but that type of entry is also accepted to a certain point. Common sense is asked. 


-To participate, you are required to post a picture of the work that was asked. Only pictures that have been taken during the duration of the challenge will be accepted As such, you may be required to provide the .exif file of the picture or other proof if need be. 


*(NEW RULE)* -Preferably, the work you publish has not being published somewhere else on the forum and has been taken specifically for the assignment. As the point of these contest is to make you practice. If you happen to take a picture that meet the assignment condition that’s great, but please still take a shot with the assignment in mind. 

-Your work does not have to be anonymous, it is actually advised to sign your work as to prevent theft. 

-You can decide to send a new entry at all time during the challenge duration, although, only your latest submission will be taken for the voting thread. 


-You can send any amount of new entry, there is no cap limit of any kind as long as you do not pass the deadline. Just don’t spam either. 

-You are advised to give your very best during theses exercises, as they are aimed at making you practice, however, they do now have to be folio-entry. Do not lose sleep over it. 


-Members of the forum are welcomed to offer critiques and guideline on how the participant could improve their submission. Participants are also asked to critiques other’s entry and offer advice to their concurrent, any participant that blatantly does not offer or shame other’s work to give themselves an advantages in the voting thread will simply not be allowed to participate in the competition phase and may or may not be excluded from future challenges as well. 


-We would appreciate if the critiques were constructive and detailed, even though an “amazing work!” is very flattering to the poster; sadly it isn’t of much help. Currently there is no pre-established form to offer critiques so we ask of the members to give it some thought. 


-Once the deadline is met, no other entry is allowed. Time is calculated with the GTM -5 Eastern Time, so plan accordingly. The challenge then enter it’s second phase. A new thread will be created with the final entry of each participant. Members can now vote for their favorites. 


-The final and most important rule is to have fun. _

_
*LET THE GAMES BEGIN!*_​_




_


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 9, 2015)

.....................


----------



## Dmariehill (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know that many of the "rules" yet.  The one I was thinking of was the one about leaving space in front of your subject to make it seem like they're moving.    I didn't do that in this one, but I think it works anyway
.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 13, 2015)

Well this didn't take long to fall apart.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 14, 2015)

Umm.. Did I miss the voting thread for the last weeks challenge?


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 14, 2015)

No. There isn't one. Even those the originator has been online recently no action on his project. Disappointing.


----------



## jovince3000 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, now I feel dumb.

Got in a car accident. Arm is broken. Very hard to type.

will be back soon. Sorry about that everyone.

In the meantime, if someone could start the voting threads for 1st and 2nd edition I'd be in his debt.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 17, 2015)

jovince3000 said:


> Well, now I feel dumb.
> 
> Got in a car accident. Arm is broken. Very hard to type.
> 
> ...


Well, with the baby and the broken arm I think your life is already pretty eventful. I hope you recover well, I'll start a voting thread for you.


----------



## pyzik (Jun 22, 2015)

Yikes.  Heal quickly!

Exciting to find this area of the forum.  I've been missing the monthly challenge so I look forward to this and hope it continues.


----------

